

Ask HN: What does the buyout of GoDaddy mean for customers? - JacobIrwin

Warren Buffet is one of the most successful M&#38;A orchestrators of our time, but is primarily hailed simply as the greatest "investor" of our time. His success came in part from both areas in fact. In 1972, Buffet (via Berkshire) bought a large stake in See's Candies. His logic: he figured out that he could influence the board to allow small price changes, adding pennies per pound to the current price. In volume, this would equate to significant increases in revenue. As with many of his genious schemes, Buffet's strategy was effective in raising the value of See's Candies over a short period of time - and with it, his personal wealth.<p>So I'm interested to hear what you think about the matter.. Will GoDaddy be raising prices under the new management?.. a heuristic that has been proven effective by Warren the Great?
======
AwesomeTogether
Good question about raising prices.

Let's hope the new owners improve the UX/UI at GoDaddy, but I highly doubt
that private equity KKKR has an interest in that (unless it'll make them more
money)

